
Ask HN: Personal timesheet? - alltakendamned
Is anyone using personal timesheets to track eg how much time they spend on learning a new topic or time spent on a (side) project ?<p>What are your experiences and what tools do you use for this ?
======
system2
I have a four monitor setup, I tried to dedicate one of them to use Asana and
tried multiple tracking software to be organized. Didn't stick.

Then I purchased a big vertical whiteboard and bunch of colored markers,
writing down my to-dos and to-learns/ideas. Usually I try to do it monthly,
but some tasks remain for longer than a month. I make many grids on it, and
distribute client requests, my personal stuff, some random notes once in a
while.

I tried to use some iOS paid apps but I realized I don't want to look at my
phone more than I already do.

In the past I tried to use regular notepads, bought many kinds but I couldn't
follow my notes anymore. So far my whiteboard was my best friend because it is
huge, whenever I turn my head I see it. But for time tracking, I have no clue.
Get a whiteboard, no matter what you do, you will use it.

------
DataWraith
If you don't need minute-by-minute accounting, you might like TagTime [1]. It
will pop up a window at random times and ask what you're doing. Over the
course of several weeks it can build a good picture of where your time is
going in aggregate without the hassle of having to manually punch in and out
of a timesheet or the potential privacy problems associated with completely
automatic tracking.

[1]: [http://tagti.me/](http://tagti.me/)

------
chitacan
I use timing.

[https://timingapp.com/](https://timingapp.com/)

------
welder
I use an automatic time tracker for all my side projects:

[https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)

